# if you could be any charcter from lotr who would it be?



## Saucy (Feb 19, 2003)

i'd be eoywn cause in the end isn't she one of the heros plus even though she doesn't get to marry aragon like she wanted, but she does end up with a nice guy.


----------



## Carantalath (Feb 19, 2003)

I'd either be Arwen or Eowyn. Arwen marries her true love and she immortal but she didn't really do anything in Lord of the Rings so I'm not sure. But I'd definitely want to be Eowyn because she killed the leader of the Nazgul and even though she didn't get Aragorn, Faramir seems like a really nice guy too.


----------



## *Lady Arwen* (Feb 19, 2003)

I would also like to be either Arwen or Eowyn, for the same reasons as Carantalath.


----------



## Talierin (Feb 19, 2003)

Eowyn, certainly.... she gets the best guy in the whole book!


----------



## Burb (Feb 19, 2003)

aragorn of course.
hes the king for crying out loud!!!


----------



## Baranlas (Feb 19, 2003)

um gollum


----------



## BlackCaptain (Feb 19, 2003)

Witch King of Angmar.

He's so powerful and feared...

Or the fox... haha... no umm...

Or Radagast. He's a traveler, and packs a punch


----------



## 33Peregrin (Feb 19, 2003)

Wow... hard quiestion. I'd have to say... Galadriel. She is the queen of the elves, fair, and one of the wisest of middle earth. Besides the hobbits, she is one of my favorite characters from the book. It also wouldn't be so bad to be Sam! You can live in the Shire, and, well, be a hobbit!!!! Also... Eowyn wouldn't be so bad, but she seems rather depressed a lot. She is a magnificent character, though. I really don't know who I would choose in the end.


----------



## Oren (Feb 19, 2003)

ahh, I would be Bill the Pony! So brave! So Valent! Such a noble Steed! lol..
If I were a human, I'd probably be someone like Boern or Sam... 
Beorn because he was able to change into a bear, at his own will and the fact that he really loved animals... 
I would be Sam because he was a really good friend, who was pretty much unseperable from Frodo...


----------



## Courtney (Feb 19, 2003)

I would want to be a nice, simple hobbit who stays in the Shire with a lovely little garden, and only hears of the war of the ring through legends. I like reading about adventures, but I would rather plant tomatoes than slay nazgul...


----------



## Valawen (Feb 20, 2003)

Probably Galadriel. Who wouldn't? With all races, even the Dwarves, adoring her? 

But I would also be equally happy being a hobbit and living in the Shire. If Frodo hadn't made off to the Blessed Realm, I would've married him, drove the Sackville-Bagginses off Bag End, and live there with him until we live happily until the end of our days.


----------



## Enduriel (Feb 20, 2003)

I'd be Eowyn, she gets to fight and as others have said, she ends up with a nice guy.


----------



## chaos (Feb 20, 2003)

I think I could have been Arwen, even look similar.


----------



## Turin (Feb 20, 2003)

I'd like to be some elf probably Legolas or 
Elrond. I wouldn't like to be Arwen or a mortal beacause they have to stay in middle earth.


----------



## Saucy (Feb 20, 2003)

and what exactly is wrong with staying in middle earth might i ask?


----------



## Turin (Feb 20, 2003)

Well after the events of LoTR all the elves leave and that sucks.


----------



## Saucy (Feb 20, 2003)

well if u lived for ever how long would u stay in one place?


----------



## Turin (Feb 20, 2003)

My point is who would want to stay in middle earth after all the elves leave. The elves are one of the maine reasons I'd want to go to middle earth.


----------



## Jesse (Feb 23, 2003)

I'd want to be Gandalf the White. He's such a cool and powerful wizard. Sauruman can't even hurt him now. Plus he's wise and gives good counsel.


----------

